
GM promises 20 all-electric cars by 2023 - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/gm-to-launch-20-all-electric-cars-by-2023-2017-10
======
austincheney
Why the hell would anybody trust news from social networking?

I understand that something like 40% of young adults do, which is an
indication that some people trust anything that is socially validated.

------
greglindahl
NYT coverage: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/business/general-
motors-e...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/business/general-motors-
electric-cars.html)

